# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  زیست زیست زیست اه  مردم دیگه بیان یبار برای همیشه بهم کمک کنید پلیز هلپ می

## erf.erf

سلام بچه ها راستش الان که دارم این تایپیکو مینویسم حالم خرابه البته حالم خوب بود ولی زیست ازم گرفتش من واقعا واقعا نمیدونم چطور باید زیستو بخونم هر بارم یه روش امتحان میکنم باز خراب میشه و حالم گرفته میشه اولش گفتن درسنامه خوبه بعد نشستم به خوندن درسنامه های مختلف و نکات ترکیبیشونو خوندن البته کتاب درسی هم میخوندم بعدش دیدم اینطوری پیش برفقط میرسم زیست بخونم اومدم انجمن کنکور دیدم اساتید رتبه برترا و همه بچه ها میگن فقط کتاب درسی نمیدنم کسی که کتاب درسی رو حفظ کامل شه و مفهومیم بخونه درصد خوبیو بدست میاره امروز منم نشستم و فقط کتاب درسیو باید خوندمنم گفتم اره اینطور تایم کافی هم واسه بقیه درسا میمونه ورفتم خط به خطشو هم حفظ کردم هم مفهومی خوندم بعدش رفتم واسه تست زنی دیدم که ای بابا تا نکات درسنامه هارو بلد نباشی نمیشه تست زد مثلا مولکول های زیست قسمت اول راجب مواد الیواینا صحبت کرده که خودتون هم میدونید بعدش میرم واسه تست زنی نوشته مواد الی نمیتوانند درخارج از سلول ساخته شن خب شما برین کل فصل اولو ورق بزنید اصن حرفی درباره ساخته شدن موااد الی در داخل یا خارج ازسلول نداره پس تروخدا عاجزانه ازتون خواهش میکنم بگید من چیکار کنم دیگه دارم میمیرم :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Rafolin403

> سلام بچه ها راستش الان که دارم این تایپیکو مینویسم حالم خرابه البته حالم خوب بود ولی زیست ازم گرفتش من واقعا واقعا نمیدونم چطور باید زیستو بخونم هر بارم یه روش امتحان میکنم باز خراب میشه و حالم گرفته میشه اولش گفتن درسنامه خوبه بعد نشستم به خوندن درسنامه های مختلف و نکات ترکیبیشونو خوندن البته کتاب درسی هم میخوندم بعدش دیدم اینطوری پیش برفقط میرسم زیست بخونم اومدم انجمن کنکور دیدم اساتید رتبه برترا و همه بچه ها میگن فقط کتاب درسی نمیدنم کسی که کتاب درسی رو حفظ کامل شه و مفهومیم بخونه درصد خوبیو بدست میاره امروز منم نشستم و فقط کتاب درسیو باید خوندمنم گفتم اره اینطور تایم کافی هم واسه بقیه درسا میمونه ورفتم خط به خطشو هم حفظ کردم هم مفهومی خوندم بعدش رفتم واسه تست زنی دیدم که ای بابا تا نکات درسنامه هارو بلد نباشی نمیشه تست زد مثلا مولکول های زیست قسمت اول راجب مواد الیواینا صحبت کرده که خودتون هم میدونید بعدش میرم واسه تست زنی نوشته مواد الی نمیتوانند درخارج از سلول ساخته شن خب شما برین کل فصل اولو ورق بزنید اصن حرفی درباره ساخته شدن موااد الی در داخل یا خارج ازسلول نداره پس تروخدا عاجزانه ازتون خواهش میکنم بگید من چیکار کنم دیگه دارم میمیرم


یه راه حلش اینه که دفتر دم دستت بزاری نکات تستی خارج از کتابو توش بنویسی چون خیلیاشون تکرار میشن... و بعدا خیلی از معماهات حل میشن! چون واقعا خارج از کتاب نیستن از خود کتاب استنباط شدن یا تو فصل دیگه ای گفته شدن
میتونی تستای ترکیبی رو علامت بزنی نخونی بزاری به وقنش!

بهترین راه اینه که تستای خود درس رو مسلط شی بعداااااا تستای ترکیبی و نکته دار بزنی... !
زیاد با درس اول درگیر حاشیه نشو چون یه سری نکات اصلی رو لازمه حفظ کنی وگرته تست چندانی ازش نمیاد امکان ترکیبش بالاست... شکلاشم دقت کن!

توی پاسخنامه تستا هرچی رو ندونم هایلایت میکنم بعد که برمگیردم درسو مرور کنم اونارم میخونم!

----------


## erf.erf

> یسری روش هست که درسته خیلی هم منطقیه ولی در کل کلی هست .میری میبینی میای رو خودت پیاده میکنی میبینی جواب نیست چون شرایطت با بقیه فرق داره 
> یه سوال اولش بعدا شروع برا توضیح .
> آزمون قلم چی گزینه دو جایی  میری؟ درصدت تو ازمون اگه میری!؟
> 
> پ.ن: نیستی مجبورم شروع کنم .ببین مشکل اصلی که داری اینکه پایه ات خوب نیست برای زیست اینکه میگی فلان نکته تو فصل اول نیست این نشون میده که از سال های قبل هیچی یادت نیست یا لاقل کافی نیست .مورد بعدی هم در مورد تایم زیادی که در مورد خوندن درسنامه میزاری و این نشون میده که نحوه خوندن کتاب یا کلا زیست رو بلد نیستی 
> 
>  فصل به فصل با حرف اخر یا اگه نمیخوای زیاد هزینه کنی با ویس های رضا امیر کتاب رو میخونی نه شل شل که انگار رمان میخونی نه سگی سگی که انگار تاریخ ادبیات داری حفظ میکنی تموم شد بلافاصله میری و تست میزینی .صرفا میزنی بدون اینکه خودت رو زخم کنی که غلط زدی یا اگه درست زدی مثل خری که بهش تیتاپ دادن کیف کنی  جواب تشریحی تک تک تست ها رو میخونی .بعد جاهایی که تو اون قسمت خوندی ولی ندیدی جاهایی که به قول جنابعالی تو اون فصل نیست و ترکیبیه فصل های دیگه است و مهمتر از همه جاهایی که خوندی اشتباه فهمیدی  خودت برا خودت فتوا دادی و رفتی رو منبر رو به کتابت اضافه میکنی .
> با یه فاصله اون فصل رو مجدد دقیق تر از سری قبل میخونی بعدش هم نزدیک ازمون  یه مرور میزنی تهش و تمام


.سلام داداش مرسی از جوابت اولا ازمون نمیرم دوما بعلت بیماری 2سال کامل از درس دوربودم وپایه ی  یه گلدون از پایه من قوی تره سوما روشتو قبول دارم ولی بنطرت بدون  درس نامه میشه زیست روخوند همون حرف اخری رو هم که گفتین یه جزوه داره دیگه

----------


## reza2018

> سلام بچه ها راستش الان که دارم این  تایپیکو مینویسم حالم خرابه البته حالم خوب بود ولی زیست ازم گرفتش من  واقعا واقعا نمیدونم چطور باید زیستو بخونم هر بارم یه روش امتحان میکنم  باز خراب میشه و حالم گرفته میشه اولش گفتن درسنامه خوبه بعد نشستم به  خوندن درسنامه های مختلف و نکات ترکیبیشونو خوندن البته کتاب درسی هم  میخوندم بعدش دیدم اینطوری پیش برفقط میرسم زیست بخونم اومدم انجمن کنکور  دیدم اساتید رتبه برترا و همه بچه ها میگن فقط کتاب درسی نمیدنم کسی که  کتاب درسی رو حفظ کامل شه و مفهومیم بخونه درصد خوبیو بدست میاره امروز منم  نشستم و فقط کتاب درسیو باید خوندمنم گفتم اره اینطور تایم کافی هم واسه  بقیه درسا میمونه ورفتم خط به خطشو هم حفظ کردم هم مفهومی خوندم بعدش رفتم  واسه تست زنی دیدم که ای بابا تا نکات درسنامه هارو بلد نباشی نمیشه تست زد  مثلا مولکول های زیست قسمت اول راجب مواد الیواینا صحبت کرده که خودتون هم  میدونید بعدش میرم واسه تست زنی نوشته مواد الی نمیتوانند درخارج از سلول  ساخته شن خب شما برین کل فصل اولو ورق بزنید اصن حرفی درباره ساخته شدن  موااد الی در داخل یا خارج ازسلول نداره پس تروخدا عاجزانه ازتون خواهش  میکنم بگید من چیکار کنم دیگه دارم میمیرم


رفیق چطور کتاب رو میخونی؟!
کتاب درسی در تعریف مواد عالی میگه : مواد کربن داری که در سلول ساخته میشن...خودش خیلی واضح گفته که مواد عالی در داخل سلول ساخته میشن.

پ.ن:البته  این تعریف کتاب غلط هست،اولا بعضی از مواد کربن داری که در سلول ساخته  میشن معدنی هستن نه عالی مثلco2 دوما در فصل 3 پیش میخونید قبل از اینکه  اصلا حیات و سلولی در کار باشه مواد عالی وجود داشتن...ولی به هر حال جمله کتاب درسی هست وتست رو باید با توجه به جمله کتاب حل کرد.

به نظر من  از 3 فصل اول زیست دوم بهتر تست کار نکنی،چون در تست های تالیفی واقعا به  نکات چرتی گیر دادن،فقط متن کتاب رو خوب بخون و جاهای مهم(مثل نقش اندامک  ها)رو خوب یاد بگیر
در مورد روش مطالعه زیست،در کانال استاد رضا امیر  عضو شو،ایشون در روز های اخیر چند تا ویس در مورد روش مطالعه درست زیست  گذاشتن که احتمالا مشکلت رو حل میکنه
آیدی کانال ایشون :amir bio

برای تست و درس نامه از کتاب های نشر دریافت(آقای عمارلو)استفاده کن،بقیه کتاب ها فقط باعث میشن بیشتر گمراه بشی.

----------


## hamed70t

فقط با کتاب درسی نمیشه موفق شد ؛ کتاب درسی + درسنامه + موشکافی مطالب مرتبط با شکل ها . روزی ۳ ساعت برای زیست کافیه ، سعی کن همه مطالب رو بصورت پوششی بخونی و فصل هارو باهم ترکیب کنی

----------


## ENZO77

> سلام بچه ها راستش الان که دارم این تایپیکو مینویسم حالم خرابه البته حالم خوب بود ولی زیست ازم گرفتش من واقعا واقعا نمیدونم چطور باید زیستو بخونم هر بارم یه روش امتحان میکنم باز خراب میشه و حالم گرفته میشه اولش گفتن درسنامه خوبه بعد نشستم به خوندن درسنامه های مختلف و نکات ترکیبیشونو خوندن البته کتاب درسی هم میخوندم بعدش دیدم اینطوری پیش برفقط میرسم زیست بخونم اومدم انجمن کنکور دیدم اساتید رتبه برترا و همه بچه ها میگن فقط کتاب درسی نمیدنم کسی که کتاب درسی رو حفظ کامل شه و مفهومیم بخونه درصد خوبیو بدست میاره امروز منم نشستم و فقط کتاب درسیو باید خوندمنم گفتم اره اینطور تایم کافی هم واسه بقیه درسا میمونه ورفتم خط به خطشو هم حفظ کردم هم مفهومی خوندم بعدش رفتم واسه تست زنی دیدم که ای بابا تا نکات درسنامه هارو بلد نباشی نمیشه تست زد مثلا مولکول های زیست قسمت اول راجب مواد الیواینا صحبت کرده که خودتون هم میدونید بعدش میرم واسه تست زنی نوشته مواد الی نمیتوانند درخارج از سلول ساخته شن خب شما برین کل فصل اولو ورق بزنید اصن حرفی درباره ساخته شدن موااد الی در داخل یا خارج ازسلول نداره پس تروخدا عاجزانه ازتون خواهش میکنم بگید من چیکار کنم دیگه دارم میمیرم


داداشم سلام.یکم طولانیه جوابم ولی سعی میکنم کمکت کنم

یه چیزیو بهت میگم یادت نره
هیچ کسی،تاکید میکنم،هیچچچچ کسی فقط با خوندن کتاب درسی به جایی نمیرسه(حداقل الآن و با این کنکور)
نه فقط تو درس زیست.تو همه درسا،لازمه در کنار کتاب درسی،درسنامه یا جزوه یا کتاب کمک آموزشی باشه
این شعاره که میگن فقط کتاب درسی

کتاب درسی خط مشی تورو تعیین میکنه.مثلا تو زیست شناسی،جملاتی تو کتاب درسی مطرح میشه که باید عینا حفظشون کنی
ولی فقط کتاب درسی،اصلا و ابدا تو هیچ درسی کافی نیست،اما لازمه
پس این مطلبو داشته باش

در مورد روش مطالعه زیست،مطالب مختلفی مطرح میشه.چون روش های مطالعاتی مختلفی بطور کلی وجود داره.میتونی با یه سرچ ساده پیدا کنی
اما پیشنهاد من،شما اول واسه شروع،کتاب درسیو مطالعه کن.شکلارو نگاه کن و سعی کن بفهمی کتاب چی میخواد ازت.حتی خیلی خوبه اگه جملات مهم کتابو حفظ کنی،بقیشون رو هم تو ذهنت داشته باشی
تو قدم بعدی میری سراغ درسنامه(که خیلی واجب و ضروریه حضورش).منتهی یدونه کتاب کمک آموزشی خوب.نه چندتا کتاب
یه جزوه،نه چندتا
یدونه کتاب خوب رو بردار.شروع کن به خوندن درسنامش(چون خودت گفتی درسنامه های مختلفو میخونی که صد در صد اشتباهه)
نکات مهمشو مارک کن
بعضی وقتا گوشه کتابت نمودار بکش
کلا با درسنامه مخلوط شو و خیلی خوب بخونش
بعدا که برگردی همون فصلو از روی کتاب درسی بخونی،میبینی از دفعه قبلی که فصلو از روی کتاب شروع کردی،چقدر متفاوت شدی

بعضیا نکات مهم درسنامه و نکات برجسته ی تستارو حاشیه نویسی میکنن
بعضیا نیاز دارن کتاب درسیو تکمیل کنن
بعضیا نمودار درختی میکشن رو کاغذ
کارای مختلفی میشه کرد که شما باید طبق روشی که خودت باهاش راحتی پیش بری
منتهی من بهت پیشنهاد میکنم بیشتر از اینکه خودتو درگیر نوشتن و خودکار کنی تو زیست،به فکر خوندن و تکرار مطلب باش.یعنی درسنامه همون یدونه کتابو چندبار بخونش(در کنارش میدونی که محورت،جملات کتابه)
در ضمن،وسواس کتاب نداشته باش که به شدت بهت ضربه خواهد زد
شک نکن با خرید و خوندن(یک) کتاب کمک آموزشی خوب بازار،هیچ کمبودی پیدا نمیکنی

و آخرین توصیه،اینکه نکات ترکیبیو سعی نکن حفظ کنی
نکته ترکیبی خوندن واقعا اهمیت زیادی نداره
مهم اینه که یاد بگیری چجوری ترکیبی بخونی
شما زمانی همه نکات ترکیبیو یاد میگیری که رو همه کتابای زیستت مسلط بشی.که ایشالا قراره از عید به بعد اتفاق بیوفته نه الآن
پس خیلی خودتو درگیر نکات ترکیبی نکن
در حدی بخونشون که باهاشون آشنا بشی و بدونی این مطلب،با کجاهای دیگه مرتبطه

موفق باشی

----------


## sami7

ببین 3 فصل اول زیست ی کم جنبه پایه ای دارن و خیلی هم گنگ هستن و سعی کن خوب بفهمیشون و توی فصل دیگه اسم اندامک یا چیزای دیگه اورد بتونی از اطلاعات اون سه فصل اول استفاده کنی !

دقیقا سر همین مثالی که زدی اگه بخام برات ترکیبیش بگم میفهمی که چقدر اوضا می تونه از این هم سخت تر باشه ! :

تقریبا همه مولکول هایی که توی سلول ساخته میشن کربن دارن ( جمله کتاب ) ! تقریبا گفته ینی مولکول اب که تو سلول ساخته میشه H2o کربن نداره پس نمیشه بگی همه !

بعدش اینکه هر ترکیبی کربن داشت و تو سلول ساخته شد هم جز آلی ها حساب نمیشه هااا ! نمونش co2 !! که تو سلول ساخته شده کربن هم داره ولی آلی نیس !

حالا که اسم آلی بودن اومد باید بری پیش دانشگاهی و ب الگوی سوپ بنیادین و حباب ! اونجا گفته نخستین ترکیبات الی در خارج سلول ها ب وجود اومدن ! پس نمیشه بگیم که ترکیبات الی همشون توی سلول ساخته میشن !

----------


## erf.erf

> رفیق چطور کتاب رو میخونی؟!
> کتاب درسی در تعریف مواد عالی میگه : مواد کربن داری که در سلول ساخته میشن...خودش خیلی واضح گفته که مواد عالی در داخل سلول ساخته میشن.
> 
> پ.ن:البته  این تعریف کتاب غلط هست،اولا بعضی از مواد کربن داری که در سلول ساخته  میشن معدنی هستن نه عالی مثلco2 دوما در فصل 3 پیش میخونید قبل از اینکه  اصلا حیات و سلولی در کار باشه مواد عالی وجود داشتن...ولی به هر حال جمله کتاب درسی هست وتست رو باید با توجه به جمله کتاب حل کرد.
> 
> به نظر من  از 3 فصل اول زیست دوم بهتر تست کار نکنی،چون در تست های تالیفی واقعا به  نکات چرتی گیر دادن،فقط متن کتاب رو خوب بخون و جاهای مهم(مثل نقش اندامک  ها)رو خوب یاد بگیر
> در مورد روش مطالعه زیست،در کانال استاد رضا امیر  عضو شو،ایشون در روز های اخیر چند تا ویس در مورد روش مطالعه درست زیست  گذاشتن که احتمالا مشکلت رو حل میکنه
> آیدی کانال ایشون :amir bio
> 
> برای تست و درس نامه از کتاب های نشر دریافت(آقای عمارلو)استفاده کن،بقیه کتاب ها فقط باعث میشن بیشتر گمراه بشی.


///نه من مشکلی در خوندن کتاب درسی ندارم ولی مثل اینکه توی هیچ درسی نمیشه بدون کمک اموزشی موفق شد :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## erf.erf

> فقط با کتاب درسی نمیشه موفق شد ؛ کتاب درسی + درسنامه + موشکافی مطالب مرتبط با شکل ها . روزی ۳ ساعت برای زیست کافیه ، سعی کن همه مطالب رو بصورت پوششی بخونی و فصل هارو باهم ترکیب کنی


../اره حمید واقعا نمیشه بدون کمک درسی پیشرفت ولی درسنامه ها هم هیچ کردوم کامل نیستن الگو یه سری نکات داره که خط ویژه نداره فاگو یسری نکات داره که خط ویژه نداره  نمیدونم چیکار کنم :Yahoo (43):  :Yahoo (43):

----------


## hamed70t

> ../اره حمید واقعا نمیشه بدون کمک درسی پیشرفت ولی درسنامه ها هم هیچ کردوم کامل نیستن الگو یه سری نکات داره که خط ویژه نداره فاگو یسری نکات داره که خط ویژه نداره  نمیدونم چیکار کنم



اینو باید صبر کنی واسه 1401 تا خودم کتاب درسنامه ی زیستمو بنویسم  :Yahoo (4):  حمیدم نیستم حامدم ؛ خیلی سبز بخون ؛ از همه ی درسنامه ها بهتر خیلی سبزه ؛ اگه نظام قدیمی البته

----------


## erf.erf

> داداشم سلام.یکم طولانیه جوابم ولی سعی میکنم کمکت کنم
> 
> یه چیزیو بهت میگم یادت نره
> هیچ کسی،تاکید میکنم،هیچچچچ کسی فقط با خوندن کتاب درسی به جایی نمیرسه(حداقل الآن و با این کنکور)
> نه فقط تو درس زیست.تو همه درسا،لازمه در کنار کتاب درسی،درسنامه یا جزوه یا کتاب کمک آموزشی باشه
> این شعاره که میگن فقط کتاب درسی
> 
> کتاب درسی خط مشی تورو تعیین میکنه.مثلا تو زیست شناسی،جملاتی تو کتاب درسی مطرح میشه که باید عینا حفظشون کنی
> ولی فقط کتاب درسی،اصلا و ابدا تو هیچ درسی کافی نیست،اما لازمه
> ...


...سلام داداش مرسی از این وقتی که گذاشتی راستش باحات موافقم فقط با کتاب نمیشه یعنی واقعا نشده ها :Yahoo (2):  الان با کل حرفات موافقم ولی من افتادم توی یه چاله فکری بد . :Yahoo (31): اقا میگن اصل کتابه یعنی تو باید بری  درسنامه بخونی تا کتابو بفهمی اوکی من الان کتابو فهمیدم اصن رفتم تستاشم زدم خب مرور لازمه پس باید بیام کتاب درسیو مرور کم پس درسنامه چی اونی که کتابو باش فهمیدی چی اونم مرور میخواد اگه میخواد خو چه کاریه 5 دقیقه تایم میزارم میرم جملات کتابو توی درسنامه کتاب اموزشی مینویسم که باهم مرور کنم یا اگه نمیخواد درسنامرو مرور کرد پس اون همه نکات چی اون همه نکاتیو که زحمت کشیدیو یاد گرفتی چی

----------


## erf.erf

> ببین 3 فصل اول زیست ی کم جنبه پایه ای دارن و خیلی هم گنگ هستن و سعی کن خوب بفهمیشون و توی فصل دیگه اسم اندامک یا چیزای دیگه اورد بتونی از اطلاعات اون سه فصل اول استفاده کنی !
> 
> دقیقا سر همین مثالی که زدی اگه بخام برات ترکیبیش بگم میفهمی که چقدر اوضا می تونه از این هم سخت تر باشه ! :
> 
> تقریبا همه مولکول هایی که توی سلول ساخته میشن کربن دارن ( جمله کتاب ) ! تقریبا گفته ینی مولکول اب که تو سلول ساخته میشه H2o کربن نداره پس نمیشه بگی همه !
> 
> بعدش اینکه هر ترکیبی کربن داشت و تو سلول ساخته شد هم جز آلی ها حساب نمیشه هااا ! نمونش co2 !! که تو سلول ساخته شده کربن هم داره ولی آلی نیس !
> 
> حالا که اسم آلی بودن اومد باید بری پیش دانشگاهی و ب الگوی سوپ بنیادین و حباب ! اونجا گفته نخستین ترکیبات الی در خارج سلول ها ب وجود اومدن ! پس نمیشه بگیم که ترکیبات الی همشون توی سلول ساخته میشن !


​../ خب سامی جون این نکاتیو که گفتی همه تو فاگو زیستن پس باز درس نامه لازمه

----------


## erf.erf

> اینو باید صبر کنی واسه 1401 تا خودم کتاب درسنامه ی زیستمو بنویسم  حمیدم نیستم حامدم ؛ خیلی سبز بخون ؛ از همه ی درسنامه ها بهتر خیلی سبزه ؛ اگه نظام قدیمی البته


../حمید درس نامه ی خیلی سبزو ندیدم اصن موندم گیجم گیج :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Believer

> سلام بچه ها راستش الان که دارم این تایپیکو مینویسم حالم خرابه البته حالم خوب بود ولی زیست ازم گرفتش من واقعا واقعا نمیدونم چطور باید زیستو بخونم هر بارم یه روش امتحان میکنم باز خراب میشه و حالم گرفته میشه اولش گفتن درسنامه خوبه بعد نشستم به خوندن درسنامه های مختلف و نکات ترکیبیشونو خوندن البته کتاب درسی هم میخوندم بعدش دیدم اینطوری پیش برفقط میرسم زیست بخونم اومدم انجمن کنکور دیدم اساتید رتبه برترا و همه بچه ها میگن فقط کتاب درسی نمیدنم کسی که کتاب درسی رو حفظ کامل شه و مفهومیم بخونه درصد خوبیو بدست میاره امروز منم نشستم و فقط کتاب درسیو باید خوندمنم گفتم اره اینطور تایم کافی هم واسه بقیه درسا میمونه ورفتم خط به خطشو هم حفظ کردم هم مفهومی خوندم بعدش رفتم واسه تست زنی دیدم که ای بابا تا نکات درسنامه هارو بلد نباشی نمیشه تست زد مثلا مولکول های زیست قسمت اول راجب مواد الیواینا صحبت کرده که خودتون هم میدونید بعدش میرم واسه تست زنی نوشته مواد الی نمیتوانند درخارج از سلول ساخته شن خب شما برین کل فصل اولو ورق بزنید اصن حرفی درباره ساخته شدن موااد الی در داخل یا خارج ازسلول نداره پس تروخدا عاجزانه ازتون خواهش میکنم بگید من چیکار کنم دیگه دارم میمیرم


سلام دوست عزیز اول باید بهتون بگم که رسیدن به تسلط تو زیست شناسی چیزی نیست که شما خیلی سریع به دست بیاورید پله پله سطحتون بالا میره پس اول اینکه صبور باشید بعدشم اگه پایتون ضعیفه اول کتاب زیست خوب بخونید طوری که کلیات درس دستتون بیاد و اگه کلا درک زیستی ندارید میتونید از فیلم های استاد پازوکی آلا هم استفاده کنید تا کم کم کلیات رو متوجه بشید بعدش تست های کنکور اون فصل رو فقط کامل بزنید و نکاتشو تو کتابتون بنویسید حالا الان میتونید برید سراغ درسنامه که من پیشنهادم الگو درسته خیلی کتابای خوب داریم درسنامه همایش دریافت هم خوبه ولی شما اونقدر زمان ندارید 1 درسنامه فقط انتخاب کنید که بازم میگم نظرم الگو و کم کم تست تالیفی بزنید زودم نا امید نشید بعد از یه مدت تست زدن همه چی دستتون میاد.

----------


## ENZO77

> ...سلام داداش مرسی از این وقتی که گذاشتی راستش باحات موافقم فقط با کتاب نمیشه یعنی واقعا نشده ها الان با کل حرفات موافقم ولی من افتادم توی یه چاله فکری بد .اقا میگن اصل کتابه یعنی تو باید بری  درسنامه بخونی تا کتابو بفهمی اوکی من الان کتابو فهمیدم اصن رفتم تستاشم زدم خب مرور لازمه پس باید بیام کتاب درسیو مرور کم پس درسنامه چی اونی که کتابو باش فهمیدی چی اونم مرور میخواد اگه میخواد خو چه کاریه 5 دقیقه تایم میزارم میرم جملات کتابو توی درسنامه کتاب اموزشی مینویسم که باهم مرور کنم یا اگه نمیخواد درسنامرو مرور کرد پس اون همه نکات چی اون همه نکاتیو که زحمت کشیدیو یاد گرفتی چی


خواهش میکنم وظیفمه
ببین عزیز.بذار در قالب سوال جواب،کامل برات توضیح بدم
هدف از دوره کردن چیه؟؟اینه که کل مطالب خونده شده،بازیابی بشه یا اصلاح بشه و یک سری نکات هم بهشون اضافه بشه(چون هر دور که یه مطلبو بخونی،به لایه های عمیق تری پی میبری از موضوع و تسلطت بیشتر میشه)
یه مطلب باید کی دوره بشه؟؟؟ببین مقالات مختلف راجبش چیزای مختلفی میگن.ولی کار خوبیه فردای مطالعه،قبل از شروع مبحث بعدی،مطلبی که دیروز خوندیو دوره کنی(که خوب حداکثر نیم ساعت تایم میگیره ازت).یه هفته بعدش مروز مجدد.یک ماه بعدش مرور مجدد و الی آخر(حتما سرچ کن و راجب زمان های دقیقش اطلاعات دقیق تری کسب کن)
مرور کردن چقدر باید طول بکشه؟؟؟تایمی نداره.هرچقدر که لازمه تا مجددا رو مطلب کاملا مسلط بشی
اگه مرور کردنام طولانی بشه چی؟؟نشون میده که مطلب یادت رفته.هرچی مرورات منظم تر باشه،مطمئن باش زمانش کمتر میشه.فکر کردی اینکه بچه های خوب میگن ما هفته آخر تورق سریع داریم،منظورشون چیه؟؟؟؟مرور های منظم به جایی میرسه که تو هفته آخر با یه نگاه،همه مطالب میان تو ذهنت
نتیجه گیری:مرور واجبه.فقط به شرط داشتن مرور منظم،میتونی زمانشو کم کنی.اگه زمانش زیاد شد،بدون مرور منظم قبلی نداشتی و طبیعیه که بازیابی مطالب،وقت بیشتری ازت میگیره

این یه مطلب

نکته بعدی راجع به نحوه ی مروره
ببین کتاب درسی و درسنامه رو از هم جدا ندون
شما الآن میخوای یه فصلو مرور کنی
کتاب درسیو باز میکنی و اون فصلو دوره میکنی(همونطوری که بهت گفتم یه سری جملات و کلمات کلیدی هست که عینا باید حفظ بشن.اونارو مجددا میخونی)
بعدش میری سراغ درسنامه.یه سری نکاتو هایلایت کردی
یه سری مطلب گوشه و کنار نوشتی
اونارو مجددا بخون
یه سری تستای مهم هست که اونارو علامت زدی
اونارو هم بخون
یک سری نکات تو پاسخنامه تستا بوده.اونارو یا مارک کردی یا به متن درسنامه اضافه کردی.اوناروهم مطالعه کن
در کل لازمه همه نکات(چه تو کتاب درسی و چه درسنامه)مجددا خونده بشه

تو نگرانیت اینه که مرور اون همه مطلب خیلی طول میکشه
من بهت میگم آره دفعات اولش طول میکشه و طبیعی هم هست اما،مطالعه ی خوب داشته باش،مرور های منظم باشه،مطمئن باش نگرانیت کم میشه چون خودت میبینی به تدریج زمان مرور کردن درسنامه و کتاب،کم و کمتر میشه تا اینکه به مرحله تورق سریع برسی

----------


## erf.erf

> خواهش میکنم وظیفمه
> ببین عزیز.بذار در قالب سوال جواب،کامل برات توضیح بدم
> هدف از دوره کردن چیه؟؟اینه که کل مطالب خونده شده،بازیابی بشه یا اصلاح بشه و یک سری نکات هم بهشون اضافه بشه(چون هر دور که یه مطلبو بخونی،به لایه های عمیق تری پی میبری از موضوع و تسلطت بیشتر میشه)
> یه مطلب باید کی دوره بشه؟؟؟ببین مقالات مختلف راجبش چیزای مختلفی میگن.ولی کار خوبیه فردای مطالعه،قبل از شروع مبحث بعدی،مطلبی که دیروز خوندیو دوره کنی(که خوب حداکثر نیم ساعت تایم میگیره ازت).یه هفته بعدش مروز مجدد.یک ماه بعدش مرور مجدد و الی آخر(حتما سرچ کن و راجب زمان های دقیقش اطلاعات دقیق تری کسب کن)
> مرور کردن چقدر باید طول بکشه؟؟؟تایمی نداره.هرچقدر که لازمه تا مجددا رو مطلب کاملا مسلط بشی
> اگه مرور کردنام طولانی بشه چی؟؟نشون میده که مطلب یادت رفته.هرچی مرورات منظم تر باشه،مطمئن باش زمانش کمتر میشه.فکر کردی اینکه بچه های خوب میگن ما هفته آخر تورق سریع داریم،منظورشون چیه؟؟؟؟مرور های منظم به جایی میرسه که تو هفته آخر با یه نگاه،همه مطالب میان تو ذهنت
> نتیجه گیری:مرور واجبه.فقط به شرط داشتن مرور منظم،میتونی زمانشو کم کنی.اگه زمانش زیاد شد،بدون مرور منظم قبلی نداشتی و طبیعیه که بازیابی مطالب،وقت بیشتری ازت میگیره
> 
> این یه مطلب
> ...


 :Y (591):  :Y (591):  :Y (591):  :Y (591):  :Y (503):  :Y (503):  :Y (503):

----------


## Mr.amp98

> سلام بچه ها راستش الان که دارم این تایپیکو مینویسم حالم خرابه البته حالم خوب بود ولی زیست ازم گرفتش من واقعا واقعا نمیدونم چطور باید زیستو بخونم هر بارم یه روش امتحان میکنم باز خراب میشه و حالم گرفته میشه اولش گفتن درسنامه خوبه بعد نشستم به خوندن درسنامه های مختلف و نکات ترکیبیشونو خوندن البته کتاب درسی هم میخوندم بعدش دیدم اینطوری پیش برفقط میرسم زیست بخونم اومدم انجمن کنکور دیدم اساتید رتبه برترا و همه بچه ها میگن فقط کتاب درسی نمیدنم کسی که کتاب درسی رو حفظ کامل شه و مفهومیم بخونه درصد خوبیو بدست میاره امروز منم نشستم و فقط کتاب درسیو باید خوندمنم گفتم اره اینطور تایم کافی هم واسه بقیه درسا میمونه ورفتم خط به خطشو هم حفظ کردم هم مفهومی خوندم بعدش رفتم واسه تست زنی دیدم که ای بابا تا نکات درسنامه هارو بلد نباشی نمیشه تست زد مثلا مولکول های زیست قسمت اول راجب مواد الیواینا صحبت کرده که خودتون هم میدونید بعدش میرم واسه تست زنی نوشته مواد الی نمیتوانند درخارج از سلول ساخته شن خب شما برین کل فصل اولو ورق بزنید اصن حرفی درباره ساخته شدن موااد الی در داخل یا خارج ازسلول نداره پس تروخدا عاجزانه ازتون خواهش میکنم بگید من چیکار کنم دیگه دارم میمیرم


سلام
ببین اولا بیشتر از ۴ ساعت در روز به زیست اختصاص نده اونم در حالتی که بالای ۱۱ ساعت میخونی میتونی ۴ ساعت زیست بذاری
چون وقت بقیه‌ی درسات گرفته میشه
بعدشم منبع اصلیت حتما حتما کتاب باشه. در کنار کتاب یک دونه درسنامه رو انتخاب کن و تا اخر با اون پیش برو. اینطور نباشه که یه درسنامه دیگه ببینی و یه نکته اضافی داره و بگی درسناممو عوض کنم یا دوتا درسنامه بخونم. اولش سعی کن خوب تحقیق کنی که یه درسنامه خوب پیدا کنی بعدش دیگه تا اخر با اون پیش بری

سعی کن نکات مهم و اصلی رو اگه میتونی وارد کتاب کنی و هرچی نکته توی تستا هم یاد گرفتی وارد کتلب کن که زمان مرور، کتابت یه منبع کامل باشه و با خوندنش خیالت راحت شه
اگه دفعه های اول رفتی و تست زدی اما نتیجه اونطوری که میخواستی نشد، ناامید نشو و به کارت ادامه بده. چونکه با یه بار خوندن نمیتونی یه مبحثی رو کامل یاد بگیری و نیاز به زمان داره و که با مرور های متوالی، تسلطت رو بالا ببری و بتونی درصد بالاتری رو بزنی
تسلط در زیست نیاز به حوصله و تلاش داره که نکات لازم رو یاد بگیری اما این نکته رو هیچوقت یادت نره که سوالای کنکور همه اش از کتابه و مهم ترین منبع برای تو همون کتاب درسیه و درسنامه فقط نقش کمکی رو داره که تسلطت روی کتاب بالاتر بره

----------

